# 10 gallon I put together



## czpana (Aug 13, 2016)

I just put this 10 gallon together for a couple of green and blacks I picked up from a member here. It is just temporary while I build a 20 gallon long.

The beginning stages.









Added some moss! Hope it comes to life.









Some peporomias and orchids.









Finished!









Green and blacks!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czpana (Aug 13, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czpana (Aug 13, 2016)

Better picture 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czpana (Aug 13, 2016)

They are starting to explore after about 4 days climbing branches and sitting on pothos leaf. These guys are pretty neat!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frogs123 (Jul 10, 2016)

looks good, but 10 gals isn't enough for 4 frogs.


----------



## czpana (Aug 13, 2016)

Frogs123 said:


> looks good, but 10 gals isn't enough for 4 frogs.




I know , I only have a 3 frogs and I am rebuilding an 18 18 24 that I have in the build section currently.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajimenez (Apr 12, 2016)

Very interesting approach on the set up. Do you prefer using top opening or front opening terrariums?


----------



## czpana (Aug 13, 2016)

ajimenez said:


> Very interesting approach on the set up. Do you prefer using top opening or front opening terrariums?




I prefer front easier to work with the plants especially when you want to add new plants.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## czpana (Aug 13, 2016)

Feeding time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperAWE (Aug 21, 2016)

Looks good. You should keep it for a growout tank for froglets.


----------



## czpana (Aug 13, 2016)

Is this normal behavior?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czpana (Aug 13, 2016)

One of the broms bloomed!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czpana (Aug 13, 2016)

Tank updates 

Ferns and moss










Moss coming alive










Fts 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asoules (May 4, 2015)

what type of moss is that?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## czpana (Aug 13, 2016)

asoules said:


> what type of moss is that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk




I know the big stuff front left is shag moss the other brown stuff coming alive came out of a bag that you can get like at a craft store. The stuff on the tree fern is moss that I found growing on cold hard dirt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czpana (Aug 13, 2016)

Restrepia echinata blooming in the viv, I just have it hanging from the glass as it is already mounted










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czpana (Aug 13, 2016)

Update photo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d_mill24 (Jan 22, 2017)

Great looking tank. Plants look very happy!


----------



## czpana (Aug 13, 2016)

Update










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Nice! What is the fern in the middle? And the green brom on the left? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czpana (Aug 13, 2016)

Fern is just a Boston fern the brom with the stripes?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

czpana said:


> Fern is just a Boston fern the brom with the stripes?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




The one in front of it? Is it
Just a fireball? Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czpana (Aug 13, 2016)

Yep just a fireball


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zorg4Ever (Apr 29, 2021)

looks pretty cool


----------

